# What age can we use a harness to tak puppy out?



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

We went to the local pet shop and they didn't have a harness for our lil pup. The owner said we shouldn't use a harness until they are at least 4lbs. Is this true? We need to start potty training him on a leash. We currently let him free roam outside to potty and we follow him.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

For heaven's sake, no that's not true. Especially when they're tiny you want to make sure not to use a collar and lead to protect their delicate trachea's. If he's so tiny you're finding it difficult to find a harness to fit, Angelyn with Tickled Pink (screen name Think Pink) can custom make a ribbon style step in harness for you. I sell the Puppia harnesses that would work for one under 4 lbs. PM me if you're interested or check out Angelyn's website. Also, I recommend having them on a harness and lead while taking them out to potty while house training. That is a great way to indicate this venture outdoors is business. Once the deed has been done, you can let them off lead to play if you want.


----------

